# sticking to the diet



## calaja52 (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone else have a hard time keeping to the diet your supposed to be eating? I've lost 30 pounds but i'm having a hard time losing the last 10 i want to drop because i cant keep it together.  I eat perfect about 4 days a week but as soon as friday gets here it falls apart.  Before i know it i've drank 12 beers and had 2 cheeseburgers and a vat of cheese dip.  How do you guys handle it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

You just got to decide what's more important... and drink liquor instead of beer haha.


----------



## Clenbut (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't drink beer it really causes weight gain.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

Its more of a mentality thing. Have a cheat day for yourself or a cheat meal so you're not all tied up to your diet.

When Im not training for anything, I'll train and eat healthy diet wise but here and there I'll eat some extra foods. But when dieting, gotta keep the goals in mind and in the long run.

it gets easier over time, dont give up! =)


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah the food isnt the problem i like healthy foods but i'll be damned if i dont have a week spot for beer.  I used to drink atleast 12-18 beers a day.  woke up one day and was over 210 pounds at about 30%+ body fat  i cut it out almost completely i just cant make it over a week without drinking one lol


----------



## AmM (Feb 21, 2011)

You have a choice man, either you can be fat with a beer gut that everyone will laugh at, or you can choose to have a chiseled physique that will make women drop their panties. Its your choice bro.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah those weekends can be a bitch...


----------



## joboco (Feb 22, 2011)

AmM said:


> You have a choice man, either you can be fat with a beer gut that everyone will laugh at, or you can choose to have a chiseled physique that will make women drop their panties. Its your choice bro.


 
Forget the beer, stick to the panty routine.


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 22, 2011)

man i'm tryin lol, gotta just get my mind right


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck, you can't make it through ONE weekend? If you can make it through one you can do two.  Then it's a matter of what your goals are.  Well if you used to drink 12-18 beers a day and you have an issue with beer now, in any capacity, you might need to talk to a counselor.  If you can't make it a week without beer, you have a real issue.  And I'm serious.


----------



## AmM (Feb 23, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Fuck, you can't make it through ONE weekend? If you can make it through one you can do two.  Then it's a matter of what your goals are.  Well if you used to drink 12-18 beers a day and you have an issue with beer now, in any capacity, you might need to talk to a counselor.  If you can't make it a week without beer, you have a real issue.  And I'm serious.



Or it's just a habitual bad habit your in. I remember a time when i quit lifting and was slamming beers after work on a daily basis. It just became a part of my daily routine. Luckily I changed habits and began to train again and eat right. You can replace bad habits with good ones.


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 23, 2011)

its not that i crave beer so bad i cant go without it.. its more like social stuff.. i like to play poker.. i also like to drink while i play.. i like to go out.. i like to drink while i go out.. if i sit at home i'm fine.. i guess i just need to make sure to chill at the house for a couple weekends til i get the routine going


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 23, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Fuck, you can't make it through ONE weekend? If you can make it through one you can do two.  Then it's a matter of what your goals are.  Well if you used to drink 12-18 beers a day and you have an issue with beer now, in any capacity, you might need to talk to a counselor.  If you can't make it a week without beer, you have a real issue.  And I'm serious.




i have a pretty labor intense job out in the sun.. i used to come home and crack open a cold one after being in the heat all day.. then open another.. and another.. and so on.., used to party a lot too.. cut down on all that quite a bit just gotta stop partying on weekends i guess.


----------



## Marat (Feb 24, 2011)

Figure out how to work all that into your allotted calories. It's not ideal but it's better than what you're doing. If you know you're going to go play cards or go out, get your protein and fat in but eat fewer overall calories through the day.

You can also try to have a solid protein shake before you go out -- perhaps 50-100g of protein. On a smaller scale, you are welcome to do something like that before each meal. It should help decrease your appetite.


----------



## stevedav (Feb 24, 2011)

I think if you utilized to drink 12-18 beers a day and you have an topic with beer now, in any capability, you might require to converse to a counselor. If you can't make it a week without beer, you have a genuine issue.


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just gonna not put myself in the situation to drink for a while.. stay at home on the weekends and plan my food   i just gotta quit being a school girl and show some willpower lol


----------



## AmM (Feb 24, 2011)

calaja52 said:


> just gotta stop partying on weekends i guess



You Guess! Your a person that is either not motivated for life or your a pussy that doesn't have the balls to discipline yourself to obtain your goals. Either way you got issues man that need to be addressed.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 25, 2011)

AmM said:


> Or it's just a habitual bad habit your in. I remember a time when i quit lifting and was slamming beers after work on a daily basis. It just became a part of my daily routine. Luckily I changed habits and began to train again and eat right. You can replace bad habits with good ones.



Yea I could see this, theoretically.  It's mighty hard to differentiate between a bad alcohol habit and an alcohol problem though. Real hard.  REEEEEEALLY hard.  But yes I concede that point.  I used to be the same way with sipping caffeine drinks and riding around listening to my fave songs to get pumped up before the gym.  Then I realized I just needed to sip just about anything with some flavor before the gym. It was 90% mental.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 25, 2011)

calaja52 said:


> anyone else have a hard time keeping to the diet your supposed to be eating? I've lost 30 pounds but i'm having a hard time losing the last 10 i want to drop because i cant keep it together. I eat perfect about 4 days a week but as soon as friday gets here it falls apart. Before i know it i've drank 12 beers and had 2 cheeseburgers and a vat of cheese dip. How do you guys handle it?


 Try giving up red meat and refined sugar as well as sodium. That shit takes discipline. Its been 90 days since ive had any of the above.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 25, 2011)

I second the bad habit routine! I work construction and after a hot day we all end up at the shop where there is always a fridge full of bud light and of course a jug of liquid mulit vit for me lol. but i know its had when a bunch of dudes are hanging after a hard hot ass day you have to just roll and get out of the situation. good luck bro


----------



## AmM (Feb 25, 2011)

I understand where in social situations you can get caught up in after work drinking or going out drinking. But the truth is followers run with the pack...leaders run ahead of the pack. Its a choice to be a leader or a follower.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

AmM said:


> I understand where in social situations you can get caught up in after work drinking or going out drinking. But the truth is followers run with the pack...leaders run ahead of the pack. Its a choice to be a leader or a follower.



Are you considered a follower if you are the guy rounding up all your friends to go out boozing with you.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 25, 2011)

12-18 beers a day? lol...My favorite line is "_Before i know it i've drank 12 beers and had 2 cheeseburgers and a vat of cheese dip_".  Before you know it?  I guess I am a lightweight but after 4 beers i am stuffed and feel like I am going to explode, nevermind the 2 cheeseburgers...Oye!  Best of luck dude!


----------



## AmM (Feb 26, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Are you considered a follower if you are the guy rounding up all your friends to go out boozing with you.



LOL, good question bro, I gotta think about this one. I'll get back to ya in a year.


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just replace the beer with some diet coke or something...as long as you're sipping on something it won't be all that hard to kick the beer...

As for sticking to the meal plan, it's very hard to do sometimes when you're out of the house but when I am at home, I find it's much easier to stick to a diet if I prepare my meals in advance.
Make a big batch of baked chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, and low fat cheese, buy some little ziploc containers and measure out  several meals and throw them in the fridge. About 90% of the time I eat unhealthy it's because I don't feel like preparing something healthy and I make something fast and unhealthy


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 26, 2011)

i'm doing better.. no beer since i posted that.. been eating good and healthy, and yeah i've always had a fairly high alcohol tolerance.. which blows when u wanna get drunk  lol


----------

